# Best tritium watches



## Buffalo Hump

Hey,

If one was interested in a tritium watch, who are the main players in the category?

I'm familiar with Traser, but I see others are in the game, like KHS and Swiss Military.

Anyone have any experience with these brands or others that they can share?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## Crusader

KHS are built by Traser, IIRC.

There is also Marathon which supplies watches to the US military.

Ball is at the high-end of the scale.


----------



## Buffalo Hump

Luminox is another one....

So are they all much of a muchness, or is there an industry leader?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## tallguy

Mark;

Much of this has been posted on other threads; if you do a search on Traser you should find quite a bit. In brief, MB Microtek pioneered the technology and sold the watches as Trasers in Europe, while Luminox rebranded and marketed the watches in the US for many years. MBM also rather recently began providing the tritium tubes to other mfg's. There now seem to be other mfg's of the tubes themselves, with the quality really being unknown. Traser's website claims that ANY AND ALL watches containing MB Microtek's tubes will say so on the back, but I'm not sure if that is true. Google Traser and MB Microtek for more info.

Most members of this forum in my experience will stand behind the following: Traser, Luminox, Ball, and Marathon. After those, the question marks start to arise:think::-s


----------



## Buffalo Hump

TG,

Thanx for the great summary. I am in hot pursuit of more info :-d

Mark


----------



## shappy

I have had a Luminox 3602 for over 7 years. I literally have done nothing to take care of it (not even washing it after exposure to salt water) and it has never missed a beat. Still on the original 10 year battery, not a scratch on the sapphire crystal and the tritium still glows nicely.

However, based on what I have read on here, Luminox quality can be hit or miss.


----------



## ecalzo

i had.....
Uzi protector
Luminox F3401

and now i'm back to origin...
the suppliers of the tritium vials.,
for the others..
made by mb-microtec

i've got TRASER P6502.....
for me wonderful...


----------



## Texcowboy9

I am on a Tritium 'kick' right now, although my wife calls it an 'obsession', I have the Traser P6500 and the TSAR and two Luminox on the way. I have had UZI and SUG, and I find that Microtek (Traser, Luminox and Marathon) is the way to go.


----------



## darbyflier

Look at this one.......

http://store1.yimg.com/I/westcoastime_1979_2730857


----------



## Guest

Ball? They have the brightest Tritium watches in the market currently (100 millicuries vs. 25 in the rest), by virtue of cramming more tubes into each watch.


----------



## WatchList

Greetings Mark.......This seems to be a good thread to post up my "Poor Mans" collection of Lumi's.........I really like the watch I really love the benefit of being truly *radioactive* as I march through my day:-d..........Regards, Joe

P.s. My Lumi collection is still not complete:-!


----------



## Buffalo Hump

Hmmm.... nice line-up! I like the blue dial on the right. Brushed steel and blue is always a good combo.

Mark


----------



## Buffalo Hump

Is that the Traser that can be had for around $100 at a couple of military/police supply stores?

Howz that working out for you? I was checking out the steel version yesterday.



Texcowboy9 said:


> I am on a Tritium 'kick' right now, although my wife calls it an 'obsession', I have the Traser P6500 and the TSAR and two Luminox on the way. I have had UZI and SUG, and I find that Microtek (Traser, Luminox and Marathon) is the way to go.


----------



## tallguy

Buffalo Hump said:


> Is that the Traser that can be had for around $100 at a couple of military/police supply stores?
> 
> Howz that working out for you? I was checking out the steel version yesterday.


Still the best deal going from a trustworthy supplier:-!! http://www.lapolicegear.com/trp6trh3waru.html


----------



## tallguy

vandice said:


> Ball? They have the brightest Tritium watches in the market currently (100 millicuries vs. 25 in the rest), by virtue of cramming more tubes into each watch.


I might be wrong, but I thought the measurement was of the actual brightness of the individual tubes? Or is it, as you say, the amount of tubes used? (or does it matter, or why do i car:think::-s:-d) I've always worried about the hassle of dealing with one that might go out or somehow break on a Ball, with the huge amount of them the cram into some of their watches....I'm sure they would service them, but what a pain....o|


----------



## Texcowboy9

Yep, Buffalo Hump that is the P6500 from Lapolice gear and I have Tallguy to blame for that purchase. I wear it more than any other right now around the house and at night, in the shower etc. A great watch, especially for the $.


----------



## Recht

I am very satisfied with my Traser P6502. I wear it on a black zulu strap. Gets more comments than any other watch in my collection.


----------



## Crusader

Texcowboy9 said:


> Yep, Buffalo Hump that is the P6500 from Lapolice gear and I have Tallguy to blame for that purchase. I wear it more than any other right now around the house and at night, in the shower etc. A great watch, especially for the $.


Same here, except that I sourced the P6500 locally. My regualr night watch, and most-worn watch around the house. Unobtrusive, but different from the crowd nonetheless.


----------



## Buffalo Hump

Ahh.... you guys are killing me. 

I want something new and exciting and tritium is not something I have explored before. But as usual, my desires are greater than my budget!

I wish I could be happy with the entry level one, but I would prefer to go the 'whole hog' and get the 200m version with the carbon fiber bezel.

Of course, the price goes up in keeping with the features....

Ah well, I'll have to wait for it I guess. :roll:


----------



## WatchList

Buffalo Hump said:


> Hmmm.... nice line-up! I like the blue dial on the right. Brushed steel and blue is always a good combo.
> 
> Mark


Thanks Mark........BTW the blue dial Lumi is actually one of the their Titanium models.....Picked it up for $329 U.S.........Now that youve posted this thread you are obligated to purchase:-!.........Let us know what you finally decide on...........Best Regards, Joe


----------



## Guest

I have the Ball COSC Diver and the Marathon CSAR, and I would not hesitate to recommend either of them. Terrific watches.


----------



## deepcdvr

tallguy said:


> Still the best deal going from a trustworthy supplier:-!! http://www.lapolicegear.com/trp6trh3waru.html


Found them even cheaper at botach. You can get a 6502 (stainless) for $109...

Have had TSAR and standard (composite) black Marathon and Traser. TSAR is best watch, but for the money I believe the 65xx series traser is the best bargain. Can't hurt the watch.

Good luck!
http://www.botachtactical.com/mbmitrwa.html


----------



## ecalzo

Recht said:


> I am very satisfied with my Traser P6502. I wear it on a black zulu strap. Gets more comments than any other watch in my collection.


me too........:-d


----------



## gaijin

Botach always makes me nervous ... :think:

In the ad cited the print copy says that all the watches have a 12 hour "GMT" bezel, but the pictures show both the 12 hour bezel and the 60 minute timer bezel.

So ... if you order the stainless model ... which bezel do you get?

:-s


----------



## darbyflier

Anyone have the Traser blue tritium watch, P6508?


----------



## gteague

darbyflier said:


> Anyone have the Traser blue tritium watch, P6508?


yes. got it and a s&w tritium a couple of weeks ago. the s&w promptly went back. even though the s&w was green and theoretically should show up better, it was at least 3 times as hard to see as the traser and complete concentration, adapted night vision, and guess work was involved to even ever spot the second hand.

now that i see how great the budget-priced (relatively, of course) 6508 is i sort of regretted not getting their (world-of-watches) full-out titanium model with titanium band. but the 6508 with the nato (what is that--cardboard? linen?) is so easy to just keep on and so light you nearly always forget you are wearing it.

out of many, many bad and disappointing watch purchases (see some of my other posts!) over the years and decades, this one is one of the few wins.

/guy


----------



## tothmakr

I have the Traser p6500 I bought from LA Policegear.Great watch for 100.00.I also have the traser classic automatic in white which is my dress watch. My fav is my luminox 8202 divers. You can't go wrong with any of these.


----------



## tallguy

gaijin said:


> Botach always makes me nervous ... :think:
> 
> In the ad cited the print copy says that all the watches have a 12 hour "GMT" bezel, but the pictures show both the 12 hour bezel and the 60 minute timer bezel.
> 
> So ... if you order the stainless model ... which bezel do you get?
> 
> :-s


6502 has dive bezel; 6500 has 12 hour gmt bezelb-)


----------



## Frontierman63

*I have 3 Ball watches that are Amazing with the Lume (wrist candles*)
I do also have a Luminox wich for the $$ is very good|>
*I had the S&W which Stunk as far as lume goes so i would stay away from them*:-(
I recommend the Luminox for an inexpensive tritium powered watch:-!


----------

